# Tournaments: Coaches vs. Cancer



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Coaches vs. Cancer Tournament*









Nov. 8-11 - Regional Rounds, Nov. 17-18 Championship Rounds

Printable Bracket
Tickets ​

_*Notable 1st Round Matchups:*​_Texas Tech vs San Jose State Game Thread 
Albany vs. Oakland Game Thread 


_*Semi Games:*_
Florida-Wake Forest Threadhttp://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=216956

_*Championship Game:*_
Florida-Syracuse Threadhttp://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2834353#post2834353
​


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The real tournament we should be discussing is the Maui Invitational, with teams like Gonzaga, Michigan St., UCONN, Arizona, Maryland, Kansas and Arkansas.....

Should make for a great tournament...

Its great and all that the NBA season is underway, but I'm even more stoked to get this college season going......


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Maui Invitational - November 21, 22 and 23, 2005

Coaches vs. Cancer - Nov 8, 9, 10 11

Patience, please.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

To all posters, print out the bracket, and make your predictions. We have not iron it out yet, but there might be a prize. No promises of prize winnings, but please predict your bracket. It is very fun to fill out brackets.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Bracket is pretty easy though. Its Syracuse, Wake, Texas Tech and Florida at home against 12 other weak teams who have little chance. (although St.Mary's did make it last year over Cal)

Heck, I have seen adds on the MSG network for the Nov 17-18 championship round and they are already presenting these four teams as the field.

So its basically:

Syracuse - Texas Tech
Florida - Wake Forest

A decent four team tourney - I'll be a homer and go with SU, but Tech and Wake are good as well. And Florida always has talent, albeit young this year.... will this be the year that talent meshes at Flordia ?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The Bracket is pretty easy though. Its Syracuse, Wake, Texas Tech and Florida at home against 12 other weak teams who have little chance. (although St.Mary's did make it last year over Cal)
> 
> Heck, I have seen adds on the MSG network for the Nov 17-18 championship round and they are already presenting these four teams as the field.
> 
> ...



I have teh same but Oakland instead of Florida. With Wake FOrest winning it.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll say Texas Tech wins it


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Wake Forest wins it, they have the two best players in Justin Gray and Eric Williams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> I have teh same but Oakland instead of Florida. With Wake FOrest winning it.


The same Wake Forest team that beat Winston Salem St. by 4 last night?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*uCash Prizes​*
*1st Place:* 5,000
*2nd Place:* 3,000
*3rd Place:* 1,000

*How it works:* Pick your winners. Pick the correct winner of first round games and receive *1* point. Second round games are worth 2 points. Semifinals are *4* points. And pick the winner and you receive *6* points. You *must* follow these directions - _Copy and paste what's below then indicate who your winners are!!!_ If you don't, I'm not counting your picks,

Syrcause Regional
*Syracuse*
Bethune-Cookman

St. Francis
*Cornell*

_Syracuse Regional winner:_ 

Lubbock Regional
TT
SJ St.

Portland
Ga. Southern

_Lubbock Regional winner: _

Winston Salem Regional
WF
Miss. Valley St.

George Mason
UC Irvine

_Winston Salem Regional winner:_

Gainseville Regional
*UF*
St. Peter's

*Albany*
Oakland

_Gainseville Regional winner:_

Semifinals
_Syracuse Regional Winner:_
_Lubbock Regional winner: _

_Winston Salem Regional winner:_
_Gainseville Regional winner_

Final
_Syracuse Regional winner / Lubbock Regional winner_
_Winston Salem Regional winner / Gainseville Regional winner_


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Syrcause Regional
Syracuse
Bethune-Cookman

Winner=Syracuse

St. Francis
Cornell

Winner=Cornell

Syracuse Regional winner: SYRACUSE

Lubbock Regional
TT
SJ St.

Winner=Texas Tech

Portland
Ga. Southern

Winner= PORTLAND

Lubbock Regional winner: Texas Tech

Winston Salem Regional
WF
Miss. Valley St.

Winner=WAKE FOREST

George Mason
UC Irvine

Winner = GM

Winston Salem Regional winner:Wake

Gainseville Regional
UF
St. Peter's

Winner =UF

Albany
Oakland

Winner=Oakand

Gainseville Regional winner: OAKLAND

Semifinals
Syracuse Regional Winner:Syracuse
Lubbock Regional winner: Texas tech

Syracuse is winner

Winston Salem Regional winner: Wake Foreest
Gainseville Regional winner Oakand

WF is winner

Final
Wake beating Syrause for Championship


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Syrcause Regional
*Syracuse*
Bethune-Cookman

St. Francis
*Cornell*

_Syracuse Regional winner:_ *Syracuse*

Lubbock Regional
*TT*
SJ St.

*Portland*
Ga. Southern

_Lubbock Regional winner: _ *TT*

Winston Salem Regional
*WF*
Miss. Valley St.

*George Mason*
UC Irvine

_Winston Salem Regional winner:_ *George Mason*  

Gainseville Regional
*UF*
St. Peter's

*Albany*
Oakland

_Gainseville Regional winner:_ *Albany*

Semifinals
_Syracuse Regional Winner:_ Syracuse
_Lubbock Regional winner: _ *Texas Tech*

_Winston Salem Regional winner:_ George Mason
_Gainseville Regional winner_ *Albany*

Final
_Syracuse Regional winner / Lubbock Regional winner:_ *Texas Tech*
_Winston Salem Regional winner / Gainseville Regional winner:_ *Albany*

*Winners in *bold*


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*(Winners Bolded)*

Syrcause Regional
*Syracuse*
Bethune-Cookman

St. Francis
*Cornell*

Syracuse Regional winner: Syracuse

Lubbock Regional
*TT*
SJ St.

Portland
*Ga. Southern*

Lubbock Regional winner: TT

Winston Salem Regional
*WF*
Miss. Valley St.
*
George Mason*
UC Irvine

Winston Salem Regional winner: Wake Forrest

Gainseville Regional
*UF*
St. Peter's

Albany
*Oakland*

Gainseville Regional winner: Florida

Semifinals:
Syracuse Regional Winner: *Syracuse* vs
Lubbock Regional winner: Texas Tech

Winston Salem Regional winner: *Wake Forrest* vs
Gainseville Regional winner: Florida

Final
Syracuse Regional winner / Lubbock Regional winner: Syracuse vs
Winston Salem Regional winner / Gainseville Regional winner: *Wake Forrest*

*Champs: Wake Forrest*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Syrcause Regional
Syracuse
Cornell
Syracuse Regional winner: Syracuse

Lubbock Regional
TT
Portland
Lubbock Regional winner: TT

Winston Salem Regional
WF
George Mason
Winston Salem Regional winner: WF

Gainseville Regional
UF
Albany
Gainseville Regional winner: UF

Semifinals
Syracuse Regional Winner:Syracuse
Lubbock Regional winner: TT

Winston Salem Regional winner:WF
Gainseville Regional winner: UF

Final
Syracuse verus WF

syracuse wins


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Syrcause Regional
*Syracuse*
Bethune-Cookman

St. Francis
*Cornell*

_Syracuse Regional winner:_ *Syracuse*

Lubbock Regional
*Texas Tech*
SJ St.

*Portland*
Ga. Southern

_Lubbock Regional winner: _ *Texas Tech*

Winston Salem Regional
*Wake Forest*
Miss. Valley St.

*George Mason*
UC Irvine

_Winston Salem Regional winner:_ *Wake Forest* 

Gainseville Regional
*Florida*
St. Peter's

*Albany*
Oakland

_Gainseville Regional winner:_ *Florida*

Semifinals
_Syracuse Regional Winner:_ Syracuse
_Lubbock Regional winner: _ *Texas Tech*

_Winston Salem Regional winner:_ *Wake Forest*
_Gainseville Regional winner_ Florida

Final
_Syracuse Regional winner / Lubbock Regional winner:_ *Texas Tech*
_Winston Salem Regional winner / Gainseville Regional winner:_ Wake Forest

*Winners in *bold*


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Syrcause Regional
Syracuse
Bethune-Cookman

Winner=Syracuse

St. Francis
Cornell

Winner=Cornell

Syracuse Regional winner: SYRACUSE

Lubbock Regional
TT
SJ St.

Winner=Texas Tech

Portland
Ga. Southern

Winner= PORTLAND

Lubbock Regional winner: Texas Tech

Winston Salem Regional
WF
Miss. Valley St.

Winner=WAKE FOREST

George Mason
UC Irvine

Winner = GM

Winston Salem Regional winner:Wake

Gainseville Regional
UF
St. Peter's

Winner =UF

Albany
Oakland

Winner=Oakand

Gainseville Regional winner: OAKLAND

Semifinals
Syracuse Regional Winner:Syracuse
Lubbock Regional winner: Texas tech

Syracuse is winner

Winston Salem Regional winner: Wake Foreest
Gainseville Regional winner Oakand

WF is winner

Final Syracuse v WF for Championship
SU wins


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Syracuse 68, B.C. 38

Sounds like a WILD game :laugh: Looks like everyone played for Syracuse, but no one in particular put much effort forth (not that any was really needed)


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

'Cuse didn't look very good.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Barely covered the 30.5 point spread


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> 'Cuse didn't look very good.


True and not true.

Even though it was Bethune Cookman, they did play absolutely brilliantly on defence.

On offence they had no clue at all, and played very sloppy. They will really struggle to score against good teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> Syracuse 68, B.C. 38
> 
> Sounds like a WILD game :laugh: Looks like everyone played for Syracuse, *but no one in particular put much effort forth* (not that any was really needed)


Totally unfair observation.

Both teams played EXTREMELY HARD - it was a hard fought, sloppy game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> *Sounds *like a WILD game


Wasn't an obervation at all. I looked at a box score and then made a post that was nothing more than several sacrastic statements.

So is anyone rethinking their Syracuse pick over Texas Tech in the Semi's?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

nopes I stick with my two teams, KU and SU.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KJay said:



> nopes I stick with my two teams, KU and SU.


i don't recall KU is in this tourney?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Florida gets no respect. Oakland or Albany will beat them? :laugh: The Gators will beat either of those teams by double digits. Yes, they lost a ton of scoring from last season, but the freshman class was why Florida finally beat Kentucky and won the SEC tournament. That same freshman class, which consists of Corey Brewer, Al Horford, and Joakhim Noah, is much improved this season. In every exhibition Florida has played, Noah has tore it up. Al Horford is one of the most promising young big men in America, and will show you why this season, and Brewer is an uber athletic wing who is a lockdown defender.

They might not score a ton this year, but they'll be vastly improved defensively over last season.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> i don't recall KU is in this tourney?


 they aren't I'm just saying I'm biased to two teams. I'll pick them both no matter what. This is also the reason why I don't bet, because I lose.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Florida gets no respect.


I guess the the early tournament exits are the only things im remembering :angel:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

TM said:


> I guess the the early tournament exits are the only things im remembering :angel:


Florida was much improved last season, and just ran into the wrong team at the wrong time in Villanova. Lest you forget, 'Nova came mighty close to defeating eventual tournament champion North Carolina.

I just find it funny that people actually think Albany or Oakland will beat Florida. Florida might be down, but they aren't THAT down.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I was just giving you a hard time  ... I don't know - Albany had a nice win tonight.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Were going to get our *** kicked in New York

Cornell within 3. What an upset this would be.

AND DAVE SIMS IS AN IDIOT!!!
- It's Nichols, not Nicholas.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The season is almost two days old and I still haven't seen any colelge basketball. This is killin me... What's the deal, JN? They can't score? Or what?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

They are an offensively deficient team.

Mcnamara is not really a creator, but he is often the only PG on the floor. He can't create shots for himslef.

Watkins and McCroskey are complimentary players that can only create garbage scores.

Roberts can only dunk. He needs to be fed pretty well, but he can explode for dunks. 

Nichols can supposedly shoot the 3, but hasn't been doing since he came to the Cuse (except 3 in the first five minutes last nite)

Devendorf, the frosh who supposedly can shoot, does not shoot and takes stupid shots.

AND NOW WE ARE LOSING TO F'IN CORNELL - 47-44! 

Unbelievable.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

SU down 1, with seven minutes to go. Cornell to the line.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

SU shooting a stellar 1-18 from three.

GMac 0-9 from three.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

SU up three with 4 minutes left. Cornell starting to turnover the ball like SU - three TO's in a row.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Florida beat the crap out of St. Peter's today. The two time NCAA scoring champion Keydren Clark looked like a freshman today against Florida's perimeter defense and incredibly tall, long and athletic big men inside. I have never seen ball movement as crisp as what I saw today from Florida. They finally play the way people love to see college basketball teams play. Just a bunch of great athletes with great chemistry who love getting scrappy and playing basketball. If Donovan can get them to play like this every night, its going to be a nice season in Gainesville. 

Brewer had 18 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists. Lee Humphrey was the MVP with 14, terrific defense on Clark and the key cog in Florida's ball-movement, Florida's pair of studs in the post came away with a double-double each in limited minutes and a bunch of great blocks and assists between them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was able to see bits and pieces of this game and McNamara was absolutely horrible......he had that one good year and since than his game seems to me like its been declining steadily every year since...

Syracuse definetely didn't play like their #16 ranking indicates....


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

I saw the 2nd Florida game as well. Albany actually has a really nice team, I think they are going to get at least one upset in one of the big games they have coming up. Jamar Wilson can really play, he had like 19 points in the first half but only 2 in the 2nd once Florida commited itself to stopping him. Brian Wilson is also a halfway decent player. But for the 2nd night in a row Florida got to bring in its walkons. 

For the Gators it was once again a team effort, featuring outstanding ball-movement and once again well over 50% of the made shots were assisted by someone (this is not as common as you would think). Al Horford finished with 7 assists and probably would have easily had his triple double had he played more than just 19 minutes. Joakim Noah was a force in the paint and is starting to look like one of the most improved players in the country as a sophomore. Lee Humphrey showed his range by hitting 5/7 three pointers. The MVP of the tournament, Corey Brewer, again scored 18 points with a couple of three pointers, some nice cuts to the basket off unselfish passes, and a bunch of breakaway dunks just by running the floor so much harder than anyone else (a common theme this year in general). His defense was outstanding as usual. The weakest link on this team so far appears to be Taurean Green. He just hasn't found his niche yet it seems like, although he was in foul trouble for much of the 1st half.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Stink!!! It took OT, but WF pulled it off against George Mason. I thought for sure GM would win.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Florida is going to be a tough test for Wake Forest. Justin Gray's transition to point guard looks like a disaster (10 turnovers against George Mason, no 3-pointers in two games), and Florida has been playing some nasty perimeter defense. Based on what has happened thus far in the tourney, the Gators have to be pretty heavy favorites here.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

WF was lucky to get this far... It appears I have underrated the Gators. My money is on Donovan's boys. Speaking of $$$ ~ this may be a good vbookie game


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UF-WF game thread added!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well looks like Syracuse figured it out tonight. FINALLY!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Texas Tech getting the cheapies to bring it within 30.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Josh Wright might be the worst shooter in the NCAA.

And start passing it to the kid from TO, Andy Rautins.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Knight. This one's for you and Keith Smart, *****.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I got tired of that game by halftime. TT didn't look like they had a clue with that zone. That big dude was flashing to the middle constantly, but no one else was doing much of anything - the perimeter guys were playing hot-potato with the basketball and the other two bigs were doing dance steps under the basket.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

McNamara played a lot better tonight....

and that freshman Devendorf is going to be a good one....he reminds me a lot of a smaller Mike Miller from what brief amount of time I've seen him play....

Texas Tech looked horrible offensively, but a lot of that had to do with Syracuse's excellent defense...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I can't wait to see Florida VS Syarcuse.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Game thread for Cuse-Florida:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2834353#post2834353


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am out of the game with the lost of Wake Forest Wake Forest come on.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Florida wins. I should have been a homer and predicted it, but I just couldn't bring myself to.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

my predictions were a complete joke


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

That was a good tourney.


And a special Thanks to TM for starting up all these tourny threads.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

cheezdoodle said:


> I saw the 2nd Florida game as well. Albany actually has a really nice team, I think they are going to get at least one upset in one of the big games they have coming up. Jamar Wilson can really play, he had like 19 points in the first half but only 2 in the 2nd once Florida commited itself to stopping him. Brian Wilson is also a halfway decent player. But for the 2nd night in a row Florida got to bring in its walkons.
> 
> For the Gators it was once again a team effort, featuring outstanding ball-movement and once again well over 50% of the made shots were assisted by someone (this is not as common as you would think). Al Horford finished with 7 assists and probably would have easily had his triple double had he played more than just 19 minutes. Joakim Noah was a force in the paint and is starting to look like one of the most improved players in the country as a sophomore. Lee Humphrey showed his range by hitting 5/7 three pointers. The MVP of the tournament, Corey Brewer, again scored 18 points with a couple of three pointers, some nice cuts to the basket off unselfish passes, and a bunch of breakaway dunks just by running the floor so much harder than anyone else (a common theme this year in general). His defense was outstanding as usual. *The weakest link on this team so far appears to be Taurean Green. He just hasn't found his niche yet it seems like, although he was in foul trouble for much of the 1st half.*


Still feel that way?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Here are our winners...

1. X-Factor (19pts)
-. kamego (19)
3. kansasalumn (16)
-. KJay (16)
5. cheezdoodle (15)
last place. your's truly TM (11)

Your checks will be in the mail shortly.


----------

